# For Those Who Have Knowledge Or Are Taking Phenylethylamine For Socia Anxiety



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi to all,
I have a question for those of you who have knowledge or are taking Phenylethylamine for social anxiety. I read that Phenylethylamine euphoria effect last between 30 minutes to 2 hours the max. I would like to know if this is also the case for Phenylethylamine anti-social anxiety effect as well? If it's not. How long does it's anti-social anxiety effect last and how many times a day it's recommended to be taken.
Thanks


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

According to someone bluelight, they prefer PEA over Weed.


> I had some last night, 3.2g, taking this high a dose will increase the euphoria you feel. But it kicks in hard and can be almost unbearable until it dies down I find, probably because of the blood pressure increase that also happens.
> 
> I've found that taking it on an empty stomach will give you the best effects, if you've eaten recently or eat straight after you probably wont feel anything.
> 
> ...





> I've used about 30 grams of this stuff in total, so I consider myself somewhat experienced. Phenethylamine doesn't appear to build any noticeable tolerances in your system. I have taken it on four nights in a row, twice each night and each high was the same.
> 
> I have found the best technique to prolong the experience is to simply keep dosing. I ususally take about 1.5g at first just to get a nice buildup of PEA in my system; I may feel something, I may not. After about 30 minutes from the initial dose, I eat about 3g and the high lasts for around 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


source http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=7420108&highlight=pea+weed#post7420108

Never tried it myself but watch your blood pressure and stuff. Be safe.


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

WHy does this sound so similar to MDMA? high blood pressure, euphoric sensations? I'm sure its not nearly as strong, because mdma lasts longer and what not. But I've seriously never heard of this but it doesnt sound like something that should be used every day for SA. too up-downy


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I agree. rocknroll explained it well here.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/the-big-and-dandy-pharmacology-questions-thread-88371/

With a mao-b inhibitor and pea you can get cocaine like effects. It only works for 15 minutes or so so not really useful for long term treatment. It's also really dangerous because of the blood pressure thing.

here's another report http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/selegiline-pea-gbl-report-65910/


----------



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thnaks for the repiles. I read that Phenylethylamine has many mental health properties. They have so much extended/time release supplements. I wonder if they have a extended release supplment of Phenylethylamine.


----------



## trayhawk (May 26, 2010)

I've researched, and immersed myself into both Phenylethylamine research and use. Yes, it has a huge potential for addiction. I think that personally I'm a very rare example of someone who, in fact, did become addicted to it - through my own abuse. I had to address this and learn how to come off and recover successfully. But this is exclusive to me. Caffeine, nicotine, alcohol, etc. have abuse potential - and most not on par or even close to PEA. However, for me with deprenyl, anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medications - that were prescribed, the wicked combo of all these led me into a spiral that was stronger than any legal or illegal drug or drug cocktail I've experimented with. As I've stated before in these here forums I would, in fact, consider myself to be in the post-stages of phenylethylamine addiction. Please, though, consider my circumstances and the supplementary medications that augmented, enhanced, and, ultimately created this situation. IT IS NOT typical.

I have written an article on Phenylethylamine and its implications of use. I am in the works on a follow up article. http://www.mindandmuscle.net/articles/tom-rayhawk/pea


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

virgindelightly said:


> WHy does this sound so similar to MDMA? high blood pressure, euphoric sensations? I'm sure its not nearly as strong, because mdma lasts longer and what not. But I've seriously never heard of this but it doesnt sound like something that should be used every day for SA. too up-downy


They're both from the same family of drugs. MDMA is a sort of cross between the phenylethylamines and amphetamines.

I definitely wouldn't recommend taking it on any sort of regular basis.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

PEA is useless garbage.


----------

